# 3rd Gen Core i5 Laptop < 40K ?



## pratzsh (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All

1) *What is your budget? (INR or USD)*

    < 40 K INR

2) *What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) *Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*

    Not as such but I am giving least preference to hp and more to Samsung.

4) *What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?*

    Multitasking (Programming, Multimedia and sometime Games)

5) *What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*

    No preference

6) *Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*

   a.) I don't want to buy laptop which comes loaded with Windows(preference is DOS or Linux).
   b.) My requirement is 3rd Generation Core i5, min 500 GB harddisk, min 4 GB RAM and no dedicated graphics card (only Intel HD Graphics 4000). 
   c.) I previously owned HP special edition dv2701tx which used to get overheated and had Graphics problem that is why I am giving least preference to HP. 
   d.) I don't know about Samsung, Lenovo, Toshiba and Acer brand (Mainly about the service and performance especially Samsung & Toshiba).
   e.) Is buying laptop online is costlier than local purchase?
   f.) I have shortlisted some laptops. What are your reviews about them
        Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)
        Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN
   g.) Are there any warranty extension program Samsung and Toshiba laptops?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you should take a look at this one too.
Yesterday, I booked a Dell Inspiron 14 3420 for one of my friends. The E-value code is: V540306IN8. This one's got an Intel Core i5 3210M; 2GB DDR3 RAM (which can be upgraded later); 500GB 5400RPM SATA HDD, Nvidia 620M 1GB and Bluetooth 4.0.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

Though you said non HO still I am suggesting couple of HP models.

HP 2000 Series 2124TU Laptop

This is at 36k, add a 1600 MHz RAM with 1.6k and extend to 3 year HP warranty with Rs. 1133. Good value for money deal under 40k with Core i5 / 8GB RAM and 3 year warranty 

and totally not from your preference, an AMD A8 model, since you mentioned average usage and sometime gaming.

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX

I am preferring HP for being VFM at present and this AMD model is pretty stunning in config at such price point. One more thing with HP, at present paying 1133 is giving 3 year total warranty.

As for heating issue, couple it with a cooling pad, now days great looking and utility cooling pads are common in market


----------



## pratzsh (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Bro for instant reply.. By your post I started thinking about HP laptops. I have shortlisted four laptops. Could you please give suggestion for these

HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2103TU
Lenovo Essential G Series G580
Aspire V3 V3-571G-53214G50Makk
Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

pratzsh said:


> Thanks Bro for instant reply.. By your post I started thinking about HP laptops. I have shortlisted four laptops. Could you please give suggestion for these
> 
> HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2103TU
> Lenovo Essential G Series G580
> ...



Why that HP model ?? This HP 2000 Series 2124TU comes without OS and 3k cheaper than your mentioned model.

I would vote for Lenovo over HP since you want mainstream, and in these discussed model compare to Lenovo and HP, lenovo is offering full numeric keyboard.

Check if Back to college offer is valid in that said model, if not then HP would be a better deal with Rs. 1133 extra, bringing you total 3 year of warranty..

You should give warranty a very good priority since out of warranty repairs are next to impossible interms of costing for laptops.


----------



## pratzsh (Aug 11, 2012)

Reason for going for that hp laptop is that, it is having 2 ports of USB 3.0 plus flipkart is providing offer of 3 years warranty. But as you mentioned there is one offer by HP of Rs. 1133 extra for warranty, I will check about this. Thanks man for solving my problem and giving so much info.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

> Is buying laptop online is costlier than local purchase?


Well that depends on the city where you buy and how much you are good at bargaining.


> I have shortlisted some laptops. What are your reviews about them
> Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)
> Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN


The Samsung one is a nice laptop but it has got only 2 USB ports that too are 2.0 and not 3.0, apart from that everything is good, so if these things are not a deal breaker to you then go on and buy it.
Apart from that I would like to suggest you to have a look at Dell Inspiron 14R/15R, it will cost you around 43k, its a nice laptop.


----------

